# Scar Stuff Blog Owner Has Returned



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good news. Jason from Scar Stuff Music sharing Blog has returned, and is ready to be back in business posting new Halloween stuff.

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Great to hear and I must say that Dave, you have done a great job keeping up with the files Jason had posted on the Scar Stuff blog. Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## ofthedead (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh man, he simply MUST re-host those audio files. I NEED that Scary Stories to Tell in The Dark record!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

With Jason's permission I already have posted about 95% of Jason's files at my blog. That one you mention is here:

*Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark*

As a matter of fact I posted 5 other recordings of Alvin Schwartz' "Scary Stories" Series.

*"Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark Complete 3 Part Series"*

*"In A Dark, Dark Room And Other Scary Stories"*

*"Ghosts - Ghostly Tales From Folklore"*


----------



## ofthedead (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you  Some of these are amazing.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

AWESOME! Ive been getting into these spoken word albums as of late!


----------

